# Seeking LJ's with Essential Tremors



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I have an essential tremor. The Mayo Clinic says "Essential tremor is a nervous system disorder (neurological disorder) that causes a rhythmic shaking. Essential tremor can affect almost any part of your body, but the trembling occurs most often in your hands - especially when you try to do simple tasks, such as drinking from a glass, tying shoelaces, writing or shaving. Essential tremor may also affect your head, voice, arms or legs." The condition often runs in families. I know it affected both my father and his father. Essentail Tremor is 8 times more common that Parkinson's.

The condition for me is a often just a minor inconvenience in the wood shop. But at times it can be very frustrating. I am left handed and the tremor is most pronounced in that hand making holding a drill and chisels challenging. However it is an aide when sanding  Last month I had 2 big catches while tuning bowls that weere at least partially caused by the tremors but mostly by my incorrect techniques. Often I can minimize the problems created by the tremors by bracing my hand on my body or a sold object like a workbench top.

March is National ET Awareness month. I'd like to hear from other LJ's to start a discussion of how we deal with this condition.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My Grandfather had that. As kids we did not know what it was called. When I started having shaking in left hand I was scared I had same thing as Grandpa.Parlinsons was ruled out. My Uncle also had it. My Dad did not. Mine starts when I am overworked and tired. Usually at night laying in bed or chair trying to relax. I get up and do my meditation ! For me this helps, gets my mind off of it, less worrying !


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

HI:

First of all. I'm also Left Handed. HUMMM? I very occasionally seem to have problem doing something like lining up a Screwdriver to sit in the Screw properly. Things like that. I don't think it's ET, but you never know I guess.

I do however sympathise with your problem and I'll see what I can find that might possibly help. Naturally the first thing I did was to Google *"Essential Tremor Treatment".* Yes. You have to be carful with who's advice you can trust when you do that.

The only one I had a look at was from the *John Hopkins Centre*. A LOT of advice on there. having to do with ALL aspects of ET Below is a Cut & Paste for *"Non Medical Therapy" *which is the way I would prefer to go.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Non-Medical Therapy*
"In some patients, tremors can be reduced by weighting the limb, usually by applying wrist weights. In a small proportion of patients, this can dampen down the tremor enough to provide some relief or improve functioning.

Since anxiety and stress classically make the tremor worse, non-medical relaxation techniques and biofeedback can be effective in some patients.

Medications known to make tremors worse should be eliminated or minimized when possible. These include lithium, several antipsychotics, valproic acid, corticosteroids, some anti-depressants and a class of drugs called adrenergic agonists. People with tremor also may benefit from avoiding dietary stimulants, such as caffeine. They should also be evaluated for hyperthyroidism, which can produce tremors that mimic ET." 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Personally I like the idea of strengthening the Forearm and Wrist Area. They mention Wrist Weights. I would take it one step further and use reasonably light dumbbells around 10 to 15 lbs. and do Forearm curls and wrist curls. To Strengthen
the Muscles in that area.

*"Hyperthyroidism."* From personal experience, and research. I found that the Thyroid is a VERY important Organ in the body. It emits other chemicals into the body that have an Important Effect on a number of other Bodily Organs. The Standard MD Treatment" is Thyroid Medication with No investigation as to WHY is it NOT functioning Properly.

The Thyroid needs only ONE Chemical to function properly … IODINE! About the only place you can get that is from Iodized Table Salt and with todays "Healthy Eating Programs" Table salt is a NO NO. It only takes a very small amount to get the iodine that you need. I believe that you can also buy Iodine Supplements at a Health Food Store.

*NOTE:* The above information is from Personal Experience only and a LOT of Research.

The GOOGLE LINK for *"Essential Tremor Treatments is"* "HERE." (Sorry. LJ's keeps sending that Link to their "OOPS! Page Not Found", which is nothing new. So just go to GOOGLE and feed it in Yourself.)

There is also a host of other areas for ET.

Hope it's of some use to you.

Regards: Rick


----------



## Shadowrider (Feb 2, 2015)

I think my dad had this and I may have the beginnings of it. Or it could be all the coffee I drink too. I know my dad's doctor said it was NOT Parkinsons but I don't remember what he called it. Mine isn't bad enough to worry about yet but I'm a competitive shooter and it does affect me a little in that and also doing fine layout, driving very small screws, etc., it's a bit irritating at times but not enough for me to give up my fresh roasted whole beans! Dad's doctor told him the best treatment was a good stiff drink, that there wasn't much else he could do. May have to investigate that one myself.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Rick and Chips. I was hoping to create a dialog between LJ's about how they cope with the tremor while woodworking. But maybe there aren't many LJ's with the condition.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Thanks Rick and Chips. I was hoping to create a dialog between LJ s about how they cope with the tremor while woodworking. But maybe there aren t many LJ s with the condition.
> 
> - socrbent


You have a problem with ET. Coping while Woodworking is one thing. Are you saying this is the ONLY time this condition affects you?

What I've Posted above is a way of Coping with it and a possible Cure or at least a Reduction in that ET activity.

Naturally if it's an Overall Reduction that would also apply to Woodworking. Would it not?

Don't get to disappointed about the number of replies you have received so far. At this point It's only been posted for about 24 hours.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,
Have you tried magnesium taurate? It works great to calm the nervous system, it is all natural and can buy it over the counter.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

This will be short because my ET interferes with my typing. I do struggle with tremors.

I try to use additional support for my arms when doing fine accurate work. I've tried medications often prescribed for tremors and they're of marginal benefit but I do take propranolol now. It doesn't do much that I can tell.

My tremors have gotten progressively worse and they'll likely be what ends my ability to do my work.


----------



## Holli (Mar 11, 2014)

Ignore Rick. 
He thinks he owns this site but he's really just a big pain in the ass trying to jack up his number count so he can be on the front page with the real woodworkers. That's not even his picture.

Don't reply to him or get in an argument or he will attack you and copy your photograph so he can distort your face and use it as a weapon against others here on this sire he doesn't like.

Look at his only blog. He makes 20 or more comments every day, giving dumb advice and getting in arguments with other woodworkers. He's a jerk.

Avoid this guy and good luck.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

After reading "non-medical treatment" for ET, it brought back memories from 60 years ago. I was working as a draftsman and my hands would get shakey. I was told at the time to hold a heavy weight (spline duck) at arms length for a minute of two. Doing that would make my hands steady. I don't know if what I have is ET, but it seems to be worse when I am tired. It only affects my hands like when trying to find the head of a screw with a screw driver.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Try not to let it get you down….not easy. Probably a lot of us have chronic problems to deal with.

Find the best doctor you can and if you do not like one, find another.

Hopefully, you will find someone with the same condition you can communicate with thru personal messages.

Do not listen to someone who googled the condition and is offering advice.

Lastly, good luck to you


----------



## LeoD721 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey socrbent.

I just found your post from a Google search about woodworking and essential tremors. Which I DO suffer from.

Before I go deeper, are you still on here and wanting to discuss this?

I would love to have some dialogue.

Thanks! Leo


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, I'm still interested.


----------



## LeoD721 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey socrbent Ohio,

I am exploring everything for treatment with urgency.

I have been unemployed for a while and found a staffing agency that was very confident in finding me a position. I have a management background. Unfortunately, I was nervous, cold and rushing a bit to be on time. My ET was so bad I had to leave the interview without being able to fill out necessary forms. I could not write legibly!! Not whining, just letting you know that there ARE others that share your situation. It's rare that it's that bad but it certainly was bad timing. I will share as much as I can about treatment and solutions. LeoD721


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Time to ask your kids for a bag of the green stuff and let go your ingrained social conditioning. Cannabis does wonders for tremors like this. It completely transformed my own late life dad's existence.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a slight case of it, my father has it badly. It helps if I brace my arm/elbow on something as I'm doing detail work and don't have someone looking over my shoulder (the nerves/stress of onlookers seems to make it worse for some reason).


----------



## LeoD721 (Jan 10, 2017)

UncannyValleyWoods, your comment is interesting because it helps my brother who also has it. as did my dod and my mom has it worse than i do. definitely hereditary. he's disabled with something else so he doesn't have to deal with drug testing. i'm afraid i do. but that is a solid point you have there.

When I'm woodworking my worst issue is when driving screws. i picked up one of dewalts maxfit magnetic driver/bit set and see if that helps. i also picked up a new script today. these comments are appreciated.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I have had ET for several years. Mild tremors are starting to get worse. I have good and bad days. I am now finding it difficult to type when I get into the office in the morning. Usually it will subside after an hour or so.

This has had some impact on woodworking as I find it more difficult to do some of the intricate work. Lathe work has become very tedious as I cannot brace my hands for that. Carving has become more difficult, but at least I can position my hands to minimize the effects.

I am seeing a neurologist for this, but have only had one visit. They have more test to do. Wish me luck!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

My sister in law has this as does her mother. Her mom had a implant put in that they adjusted to calm down the tremors. We are with them after they adjusted it the first time. She was able to eat soup for the first time in years. She was very emotional about it. She has to go back ever now and then to have it readjusted. I think my sister inlaw will be needing this done also as she is getting pretty shaking also. 
Good luck and stay positive that always helps when we have to deal with medical issues.


----------



## LeoD721 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hammerthumb, I do wish you luck and I am scheduling with a neurologist as well. It seems the toughest task are always when the arm or hand is unbraced. Thank u for posting. I think there are many woodworkers that are dealing with this. I hope we can network some solutions as my goal of designing and selling custom projects for retirement could be at risk.


----------



## LeoD721 (Jan 10, 2017)

Side note: Just used my hammer for the first time in a while (I am just reviving my woodworking efforts after a couple years off and 99% has been brad nailing) In a word.. Ouch black thumb tomorrow. I won't mind though.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Leo.

Forgot to mention, the way I realized I had this was when eating soup. That has become one of the biggest challenges and I love soup!


----------



## LeoD721 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hammerthumb, I can really relate. Soup guy as well. What's weird is some things I can do perfectly fine. Others are nearly impossible. Like writing. I can sketch a rough drawing of a project without much issue. But writing the measurements or specs is a challenge. Also, try to draw a spiral without your wrist or arm supported and feedback.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I have what is probably a mild case of ET. It is noticeable in my hands and lower jaw. It doesn't bother me too much for woodworking because I can compensate by bracing for fine work. It is an embarrassment in public such as when I have to sign my name with someone watching, or when eating/drinking. It is not hereditary in my family. I do have a stomach condition that prevents my digestive system from absorbing vitamin B12. I give myself monthly shots of B12. I went for a long time with a B12 deficiency that I didn't know about, and I've read that can cause tremors. I also wonder if some of the solvents I've used over the years could have caused neurological damage, but that's just speculation. My Dr. prescribed propranolol for both high blood pressure and tremors, but I can't see that it helps a lot with the tremors. I'll be interested in learning how others deal with this.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks to all who are sharing about this. I thank God my ET is seems to be minor pain in the … compared to some others. Question - the tremors are much stronger on my left (my dominate hand) than right. Do other share this trait?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I think mine are also somewhat stronger in my dominant right hand.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive often wondered if some of the chemicals I have exposed myself to have been part of the problem, Bob. But my father had this issue prior to his passing. He was a photographer, and without the help of modern cameras would have quit taking pictures long before his death. I think this is more of a hereditary problem then most realize.

I myself tried to hide my symptoms for the last several years. Some of my friend and family have told me that they have observed my symptoms for the last few years, but never said anything about it to me.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Count me IN, re: ET. Right (dominant) hand, right leg as well. Since May. Typing ability better than it was a first, writing really not recovered yet. Very frustrating.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have a clue if this is any help but I'll post this anyway.

I have a friend (in his 70"s) who has the shaking hands problem. I think his is from parkinson's disease but no sure. He had trouble with this for several years until he found a pill (legal and doctor recommend) that contains Cannabis in some from. It has help him a lot. And no, this pill does not make you high. Might ask you doctor if he know anything about this. Best of luck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, CBD. It's available in many forms (pill, mist, vapor, oil). Does it work? All anecdotal at this point, I think.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Yep, CBD. It s available in many forms (pill, mist, vapor, oil). Does it work? All anecdotal at this point, I think.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Anecdotal, true but when you have a problems most people are willing to try different things out of hope. My neighbor claims he help him so I don't know what to think.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

One of my friends that helps me in the shop has essential tremors. Shakes are too bad to work with the saws, or measurement markings or other detailed work. But he helps out with planning, jointing, and sanding, by hand or using edge, spindle & belt sanders. He not able to apply glue onto joints, but helps with glue-up assemblies., and clamping. Not able to let him do much more then that, but he likes to work in the shop where he can.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm an ER doctor and quite familiar with ET. There's a lot of different and effective medications that are available, especially if it the ET is task specific eg. only really bothers you when at the lathe etc. I highly encourage any of you with this condition to see a neurologist and/or even a knowledgable family physician.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Physician's script had unacceptable side effects, beta blockers offered as next step, more of the same, so difficult to find the right med, Manitario.



> Yep, CBD. It s available in many forms (pill, mist, vapor, oil). Does it work? All anecdotal at this point, I think.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, AG. I believe it is doing something out there, too early to have actual studies is all, no apparent downside either, which is nice.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I have a mild case of ET. My grandfather and grandmother both had serious cases. I don't recall it affecting my father, but it affects me. My main difficulty with it is my handwriting. I used to have a nice, clear handwriting, but over the last 10 to 15 years it has become almost illegible. It's very annoying. Oddly, it doesn't seem to affect my woodworking much. it bothers me when I'm trying to carefully mark a line with a pencil, but I use a marking knife more often than not and I can control that pretty well. Small delicate hand tasks are sometimes a problem, but I can almost always brace my hands against something to eliminate the tremor. My doctor tells me my problem is minor and that many people have strong tremors that interfere with basic life functions like eating, drinking, etc. I don't have those problems, and fortunately, my tremors don't seem to be getting worse over time. According to my doctor, there are effective medications for it, but they have unpleasant side effects, diarrhea and such, and he advised me to forego the meds as long as I can function reasonably well without them. Meds are always an option if my condition worsens.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Great post, Monty, thanks for sharing that. Gives me hope this won't worsen!!


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

I am left handed and also have ET in my left hand only. I've gone so far as to practice signing my name with the right hand. It always seems to effect me most when I have to fill out some kind of form (doctors office forms on a clip board). I find if i'm in a hurry and think about to much the tremors come. I relax for a bit to clam down and continue on and the tremor will fade away. My doctor has mention most the advise above and says there is no known cure. The weights do help. Here's hoping it doesn't get worst.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bob, what kind of weights you doing?


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm noticing my right hand (I'm right-handed) shaking more and more. My dad has it, his dad had it and my cousin (same side of family) has it really bad. I'm 48 years old and it is just starting to be obvious. I had thought it was just too much coffee but am accepting it as a tremor now. I'm following this thread with interest. It doesn't affect me much, but for fine work (yesterday I was trying to screw some small screws and had a hell of a time getting the screwdriver to line up with the heads), has it's difficulties. Otherwise, so far, not terribly imposing.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for opening the topic. I occasionally have mild symptoms of ET like trouble lining up a long screwdriver at arm's length inside a cabinet. It's more likely when I'm tired, but hello, I'm 86 years old! I'm a woodcarver and often do work requiring steady, controlled movements. So I stabilize my hands on the work piece. 
Great plenty of rest and relaxation.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's input almost 2 years after my original post. Being tired or stressed will amplify the tremor for me. Phil - locating a drill bit or screw driver with my left hand are the biggest frustrations when my right hand is needed to hold something in place and I have to take a break when turning and the tremor is causing a problem. If I want I can create a nice ripple on the surface of bowl 

Sometimes I can mentally reduce the problem. I've also noted that a beer taken with a meal seems to reduce the problem. Not suggesting that you drink and operate shop tools or drive. Luckily at 71 I am not taking any medications and don't want to start down that slope, so dealing with ET when problems arise is my current plan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Sometimes I can mentally reduce the problem. I ve also noted that a beer taken with a meal seems to reduce the problem. Not suggesting that you drink and operate shop tools or drive. Luckily at 71 I am not taking any medications and don t want to start down that slope, so dealing with ET when problems arise is my current plan.
> 
> - socrbent


Mentally shut them down - check, me too. Beer - check, that also works. I'm 54, a long way to go w/ this. Good thread,


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

It is prominent on my mothers side. Propranolol 20 mg its mostly used for treatment for blood pressure. My sister, her son, and I.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

ET seems to be more prevalent than I thought. I too have been having problems lately with tremors in my hands. I attribute it to old age and a normal occurrence. It bothers me most after using a tool, like a sander that vibrates. When that happens, it is best to quit and wait until the nerves settle down. This also affects one when typing messages like this one. It is something you cannot avoid. There are many "snake" cures around, but don't fall for them. Just accept it as old age.

Having ET is different for everyone. You just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been reading that the "Captain" of Captain and Tennille (died this week) suffered from ET. Kept him from his music, very sad.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

I have ETs bad…even to the point where eating was an issue and my family though I was suffering early onset parkinson's. Not so, and I take Propranolol to control it…works great for me. Life is normal as long as I take it!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

To those who take propranolol, do you get complete control of ET with it, or does it only lessen symptoms? What dosage do you take? I've recently increased my dosage from 20 mg twice a day to 40 mg twice a day. I don't see that it does a whole lot for me, but maybe it helps a little. I've read that propranolol contributes to weight gain, which I certainly don't need.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Does propranolol have side effects?

Edit: NVM, google is my friend.

https://www.healthline.com/health/propranolol-oral-tablet#side-effects

It's a beta blocker. I don't handle those well at all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bob, check the article I linked above. There's dosage 'guidance' provided towards the bottom; you're at the very low end for tremors.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't seem to get much help.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Smitty, that's helpful.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have trouble eating soup with a spoon. I shake and the soup goes all over; same with drinking from a glass or coffee mug. It doesn't happen all the time; seems to be worse when I'm tired. I try to do precision metal working, so ET is not good. At 84, I can't complain. I really don't know if I have ET, but after reading all the posts here, it would appear so. When drinking from a glass, I have to hold it with both hands. Carrying a full glass of milk to the table invites spilled milk along the route. Sounds like ET to me????


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have trouble eating soup with a spoon. I shake and the soup goes all over; same with drinking from a glass or coffee mug. It doesn't happen all the time; seems to be worse when I'm tired. I try to do precision metal working, so ET is not good. At 84, I can't complain. I really don't know if I have ET, but after reading all the posts here, it would appear so. When drinking from a glass, I have to hold it with both hands. Carrying a full glass of milk to the table invites spilled milk along the route. Sounds like ET to me????This discussion reminds me of a joke where a guy is holding a drink and is shaking; he is asked: "drink a lot, do you" and he replies: "NO! I spill most of it"!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds like ET to me too, MrRon.


----------

